# Drume Hand... WTF?!?!?!



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

WOW. This is interesting. Anyone tried one?? 






Home | Best Tongue Drums







drumemusic.com


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I saw those on tik tok .


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

These have been around for ages. My ex wife would have given her left boob for one. They are baby versions of the hang drum...
The shakers are African asalato very hard to find online.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Also available in wood. You can actually find diagrams online and there are videos how to make and tune the wood ones...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

There's a company called AmpleSound that has a free plugin version called the Cloudrum similar to these kinds of drums and it's available for both Mac and Windows. Check out the video demo on the website:






PLUGINS4FREE


PLUGINS 4 FREE - Free Audio Plug-ins and Archives




plugins4free.com


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’ve heard the metal ones in film sound tracks before but I never knew what they were.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, they're kind of fun for a while, but I'm afraid if I bought one it would just end up collecting dust.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I love hand drums/percussion, always wanted a Hang but they were insanely difficult to acquire and quite spendy when I was looking maybe 10-15 years ago. I've seen the Drume ads for a while and thought about picking one up. I do have a small tung drum and a set of Nord Pads and a Nord Drum 2... lotsa fun!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This sounds a bit similar but you play it with little mallets (not shown in the picture).
Hang drums have been used by buskers for a long time now.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

After I saw this video, I sought her out and went to see a show. I love that girl. If she comes in your area, don't miss it.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

BGood said:


> After I saw this video, I sought her out and went to see a show. I love that girl. If she comes in your area, don't miss it.


Incredible, what a free spirit! Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Mark Neary (12 mo ago)

In case anyone else reads this. Avoid Drume Music. its a scam site.









Drumemusic is rated "Poor" with 2.1 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Drumemusic's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 67 customers have already said.




ie.trustpilot.com





They have an F rating on bbb.org.









Drume Music | Better Business Bureau® Profile


This organization is not BBB accredited. Musical Instrument Manufacturers in Blair Mills, PA. See BBB rating, reviews, complaints, & more.




www.bbb.org





I am one of many people they have rpped off.


----------



## Revel (11 mo ago)

SWLABR said:


> WOW. This is interesting. Anyone tried one??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS PLACE IS A RIP-OFF
COMPLETE FRAUD
YOU WILL LIKELY LOSE UR MONEY
CUST SERVICE IGNORES YOU


----------

